# Looking for info on 1909 German doll head



## Newtoit (Mar 1, 2012)

Found this doll head digging for bottles. All I've been able to find out is that it was made in Germany in 1909. Engraved on the back of the head is the following;

 1909
 DEP
 R 10/0 A

 Any info greatly appreciated.
 thanks
 Debbie


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Debbie,

 Here's one with similar markings:






 "Bisque socket head doll; marked 1909 DEP R 11/0 A; sleep eyes, open mouth, wig hair, papier-mache body.
 (Body repainted.)
 10" From.

 "DEP dolls 1880s+ - deponirt + size # only
   - could be French too" From.


----------



## digger dun (Mar 1, 2012)

i found her sister in a privy hole in poughkeepsie ny...
 1909
 DEP
 R14/0A


----------



## Newtoit (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like they were separated at birth. NY and Ontario aren't that far apart. Looks like yours is R04 older than mine.[]
 Thanks
 Debbie


----------

